# S3 1.8T 20v 2000 x VR6 2.8 24v



## Raphael Broetto (Feb 8, 2006)

Dear Sirs,
We are trying to adapt a VR6 engine 2.8l 24v (BDF) on an Audi S3 2000. The engine block flange is far different from the S3 transmission. We´d like to know from you if the R32 transmission case adapts to the S3 transmission and if you sell it, as well as if you sell gear kits for greater torque/horsepower. We have two options of engine block AFP and BDF and the transmission we have is the EUK / DQB.
Thanks
Raphael.
http://www.funari.com.br


----------



## TeroV (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: S3 1.8T 20v 2000 x VR6 2.8 24v (Raphael Broetto)*

Why are you doing that swap? A lot of work just to get less power..


----------

